# When not to use a condom.....



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So with my ex after the first few times we never used protection again for the next 3 years we were together because a)she had her tubes tied, and b)we both donated blood regularly and they will flat out tell you wether or not your blood is infected with HIV or AIDS. And with my current wife again we used one in the beginning but after I proposed we then did away with one, and once we were married we were TRYING to get pregnant but she was unable to produce any eggs.

Those are my examples of not using a condom and I absolutely HATE wearing one, so is anyone else out there not using any protection and why?


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

We aren't because I'm on the pill and neither one of us likes a condom. One of the biggest complaints I hear is that you can't feel as much (for the guy) and it can make you last longer, and my husband lasts too long sometimes as it is (I mean, four hours? C'mon...) so he definitaly does not need that. But if I was divorced and dating there would be no question I would insist on one.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

Donating blood regularly certainly helps when it comes to detecting HIV or other blood disorders but there are other STD's that I get concerned about such as herpes. So regular blood donation + a woman's birth control doesn't cut it for me. I'd literally need to go down with my (monogomous) significiant other and get STD testing done together before I would even remotely think about not using condoms. 

Only other time would be if I was on birth control and he was a virgin. But considering I'm 40 those days have passed!!


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

DayDream said:


> and my husband lasts too long sometimes as it is (I mean, four hours? C'mon...)




After 30 minutes I'm like, "Enough already!!!". 

But 4 hours? Makes my little one hurt just thinking about it. Oowie.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

My tubes are tied. Before that, the only time we didn't use them was when we were trying to conceive or when I was on the pill shortly after giving birth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> so is anyone else out there not using any protection and why?


Protection from what? Pregnancy, she's got an IUD. STDs, we each have a wedding ring, that better take care of that.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I think I hate them more than most men. BUT I also hate the idea of ever catching something that can't be cured like Herpes. 

The few times I was non-exclusive they were a must. If I'm dating someone exclusively there comes a time to talk about that, what BC methods you both prefer and if you want to be tested for everything and share the results. It's an awkward but necessarily adult thing to do.

I got pregnant on the pill so am a little paranoid about that... fortunately exBF was sterile so we were delightfully BC free and exclusive. I have a couple condoms because it's responsible though it feels weird to have them. But I prefer waiting until I've dated someone and determine we're monogamous prior to even having sex.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Only for anal for me to avoid UTI's.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't use condoms either.
Too tight and difficult to put on. A general libido killer.

Before marriage she was a virgin, I was the very active partner, so I had to go get screened for months [ almost a year ].

Then we got married.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF of almost 2 years is on the pill, and I've been snipped. We went in for testing together after about 3 months of seeing each other, and haven't looked back.

My thoughts... If you can't trust your committed partner enough to do away with physical barriers, you should rethink your choice to be in a committed relationship. But that's just my opinion.

C


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

My experiences color my perception here, the only time I didn't use a condom before marriage was in a long term relationship that resulted in a missed pill and a baby. I can't say when a couple should stop using it, but I think the most important thing is getting tested and talking about the consequences of not using it.

My H made it clear after we got all the tests done that condoms were a no go so the only time we've used those were when my doctor was concerned about my BP. Other than that I used birth control.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

IrishGirlVA said:


> Donating blood regularly certainly helps when it comes to detecting HIV or other blood disorders but there are other STD's that I get concerned about such as herpes. So regular blood donation + a woman's birth control doesn't cut it for me. I'd literally need to go down with my (monogomous) significiant other and get STD testing done together before I would even remotely think about not using condoms.
> 
> Only other time would be if I was on birth control and he was a virgin. But considering I'm 40 those days have passed!!


Well knowing that her blood always came up clean and the fact her tubes were tied, sounded good enough for me to put the condoms back in the drawer.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm a 48 year old statistician and despite being regular the odds of fertility are very, very, very low (like three standard deviations, at least, from probable.) Additionally, sex doesn't occur regularly, and he's kind enough to pull out. The one I had on hand was quickly dismissed as too small (lol.) I do have an appt to get on the pill, Wednesday, I did try last week but the nurse was not in. Ironically, I could have gone on the pill with my ex but it wasn't worth it to me. He ended up getting a vasectomy, but after that he decomposed and starting cheating/lying again...he claimed that being fertile made him more honest. Good Lord. 
Anyway, I wouldn't mind being pregnant except for my neuro drug is toxic to developing fetus, so my going on the pill is more out of respect for life than it is for preventing pregnancy, which as it happens, are two different things, contextually.
Plus, like, it will feel good if we can just keep going, given that we're not going to use condoms, even though we always have them, they're just for reference value. :-o


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I'm a 48 year old statistician and despite being regular the odds of fertility are very, very, very low (like three standard deviations, at least, from probable.) Additionally, sex doesn't occur regularly, and he's kind enough to pull out. The one I had on hand was quickly dismissed as too small (lol.) I do have an appt to get on the pill, Wednesday, I did try last week but the nurse was not in. Ironically, I could have gone on the pill with my ex but it wasn't worth it to me. He ended up getting a vasectomy, but after that he decomposed and starting cheating/lying again...he claimed that being fertile made him more honest. Good Lord.
> Anyway, I wouldn't mind being pregnant except for my neuro drug is toxic to developing fetus, so my going on the pill is more out of respect for life than it is for preventing pregnancy, which as it happens, are two different things, contextually.
> Plus, like, it will feel good if we can just keep going, given that we're not going to use condoms, even though we always have them, they're just for reference value. :-o


Sounds like you are STILL with and having sex with a man who cheats on you - which is pretty foolish.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

When the V procedure or tubes tied is successful. Unless you are planning a pregnancy.

Assuming the couple is married and faithful.


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> *When the V procedure or tubes tied is successful. Unless you are planning a pregnancy.*


I agree with this part.

I'm on the pill and we still use condoms as an added measure of protection. We cannot afford to have another baby right now and are taking no chances. I think condoms will be used until I get my tubes tied. Even then SO is really sensitive and also uses them to help prolong things so we may be using them indefinitely.


----------

